# using pure-ftpd to impose bandwidth and disk qouta limits on wordpress



## branchito (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi, I found a good tutorial on how to install and configure pure-ftpd, with bandwidth and disk quota limits per user etc. Is it then possible to somehow restrict Wordpress users (Wordpress selfhosted on my VPS) on how much they can upload using media library in the WP admin panel? Not sure how to relate those two, because I don't see any option in Wordpress for using FTP instead of their own PHP script for media uploading. So how would pure-ftpd know then when the limit is reached? Thanks.


----------

